# Are Vizslas "Too Soft?"



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/versatile-vizsla.html

Found maybe the best short write-up on the Versatile Vizsla I have come across. 

I post this as my two dogs entertain us in the living room with their antics.

Great dogs!

RBD


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks I really enjoyed reading the article!! They are special dogs and important family members


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you RBD, that was an interesting read.

I am out walking and bicycling with Phoebe often and usually she is off lead. People think that I'm some kind of 'dog whisperer' because she always checks in with me and stays close, no matter where I go.

I _knew_ that it had something to do with her natural instincts to be near me. She has been running ahead of me in the forest and looking back to make sure that I'm still with her since she was 10 weeks old.

Rh.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Indeed, it is rather difficult to teach them to stay away. 
"Those who want a tool they can train and work and put away in kennels when not in use will never want nor appreciate the Vizsla" from RBD's article. 
I really agree with this.

PS
I read there is a 1.3 second window to train a dog or else behavior is not associated well. :-[


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Jenny is well known down this end of the earth....  Great article Rod. I have read that one a few times and it still makes me smile while I match the traits with my V's.


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Great article. I am always looking for information, stories, research about Vizslas. My favourite part is, when the author reports: "It is important to keep in mind that a Vizsla's primary need is love first and foremost." 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The article supports my position.
I've always maintained that thinking of these dogs as "soft" is going to cause problems down the line for a trainer/owner.
These are tough dogs, mentally and physically, that require respect.


----------

